# new to muzzleloading i have a question



## jodipuma (Aug 27, 2011)

ok i just got a cva optima pro for $100 the thing is i clean it with cva products and it still come out rusty after a couple days any suggestions?


----------



## jodipuma (Aug 27, 2011)

anybody?????


----------



## Stella1 (Jun 20, 2011)

What kind of rust issues are you having i.e. surface rust or bore rust? After cleaning my flinter, per.cap rifles and capnball revolvers with hot soapy water, I wipe down all metal with the yellow lubed patches and run one down the bore a few times. Never a problem with rust even using real black powder.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Switch your cleaning product. I use windex with amouia to clean the bores of mine. It does a real good job and drys so fast there isn't any flash rusting. I use a lite coat of 3 in 1 oil to wipe down the outer metal and if storing for a long time the bore too. In the field and when shooting at the range I use alcohol prep pads sold at Wally world. they are great for between shot swabing and dry all most instant.

 Al


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Ive used CVA foam and it worked well, but it is messy so I switched to the wonder gel stuff, havent had any problems. But just as important as cleaning is to make sure you are putting some form of rust preventative through the bore afterwards, before storage, and if its more than 3 months between shooting, its a good idea to reapply.


----------



## rattus58 (Oct 8, 2011)

jodipuma said:


> ok i just got a cva optima pro for $100 the thing is i clean it with cva products and it still come out rusty after a couple days any suggestions?


I clean my guns with all sorts of stuff, water/soap, alcohol/murpheys oil soap, or more recently (by accident but wow) alcohol/murphy's and made a mistake of using Marvel Oil (red) which I thought mistakenly at first was Lucas Gun oil and boy amazing result in my gun... got rid of a lot of crud that it found somewhere in my bore. I did follow up with Lucas and I love that stuff... Its the best gun oil I've found so far and I love it.


----------

